# HS928 Transmission STAYS Engaged with Drive Clutch Released!



## supra360 (Nov 11, 2019)

Hello,


I just purchase a used Honda HS928. We got are first snow a few days ago. The machine is creeping forward & reverse when drive clutch is released.


Has anybody had this problem before? and what was the fix?


Stored in a heated garage.


Thanks


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Its probably from the new drive belt engaging the pulleys a little bit from basic friction while the engine is turning. That will cause the transmission pulley to turn and cause the machine to move.
The belt may need to be adjusted, the drive lever cable may be set too tight with not enough free-play, or it may stop once the drive belt wears itself into the pulleys and gains a little bit more clearance.
When you use it under a load it will wear the belt in to the pulley grooves better and that may take a little while for everything to seat itself in.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Take off the belt cover and check to see that the drive belt is fully disengaged from the top pulley when the drive clutch lever is fully released. There's a spring on the idler arm that may be missing or disconnected. There is an adjustment where the cable is attached on the side of the blower beneath the belt cover. It could also be that the PO replaced the drive belt with one that's too short.


----------



## supra360 (Nov 11, 2019)

Appreciate Gents. The guy who sold it to me told me he change the belt out, I hope if just needs a adjustment. I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

supra360 said:


> Appreciate Gents. The guy who sold it to me told me he change the belt out, I hope if just needs a adjustment. I will keep you guys updated.


I agree with Tabora. It's easy to take belt cover off and eyeball the smaller belt ( which is the drive belt on inside ) and pulley. The belt should not be moving with hand level released. Like mentioned it may need an adjustment.

the belt number on the belt should be SA29. If the PO put a smaller belt on maybe you can see the number. It's actually not hard to change out a drive belt on this model Honda.


----------

